# 2021 Sea Hunt BX25FS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt BX25FS being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following notable features:

- Garmin 12â€ Electronics Package w/Garmin VHF Radio & Antenna
- JL Audio Media Master w/JL Audio Speakers throughout
- Yamaha Electric Steering
- Ocean LED Underwater Light (Blue)
- Blue LED Deck lights throughout
- Fiberglass T-Top w/Tempered Glass Enclosure & Misters
- Bow Cushion Package w/Backrests
- Freshwater Washdown
- Recirculating Livewells
- Ice Blue Bottom & Underside of T-Top
- Trim Tabs w/LED indicator & Jackplate
- Much more..

Beautiful BX25FS rigged out properly for the Family Angler that does it all! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trade Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697


----------

